# Is 6dp 5dt too soon for sickness?



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

As you can see I'm 6dp a 5dt of 2 top grade blasts.  I had what I hope was a little implantation bleed on Thursday and have been really really bloated for the past few days.  Anyway, this afternoon when I was making dinner the smell was almost making me sick, infact i actually gagged at one point!  I'm due to test on Thursday and just wondered if anyonw had symptoms this early that were pregnancy related, or is it all in my head as it's def too early?  I was going to hold off and test maybe 1 day early but i'm figuring if my hcg is high enough to make me feel ill, surely it should be high enough to test?  Oh, I should mention that I had a half dose of Pregnyl on the day of ET (last Monday) Do you think this could be a sie effect?  Given that I've been feeling ok till now I kind of hope that the pregnyl will hae gone from my system.  What do you guys think?

Any info would be great!

Thanks

PS- I meant to say I've been on crinone gel since EC but felt absolutely fine.....well, except for the trapped wind and bloating that is. X 

Mia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I have just replied to your other post.

I did have a heightened sense of smell during my 2nd week of the 2ww however i think partly it was the support causing it, in your case crinone gel, as i didnt actually get a BFP until day 16 of my 2ww and even then not on a peestick only by bloods!

Why not pop across and join the 2ww ladies, theres a fair few testing between the 20-22nd April

Heres the link to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259017.1075

Em


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It is possible, a lady on here just got a natural BFP after a failed IVF cycle and she had sickness at 6 DPO.

Good luck.

x


----------

